
Scott James Remnant Leaves Canonical for Google - igravious
http://netsplit.com/2011/01/11/leaving-canonical/
======
ghshephard
Interesting - "I also bought an iPad which made me realize that perhaps the
desktop distribution was approaching a decline."

I'm not sure what he means by this - Desktop OS'es and Tablet OS'es do
different things for different people. In fact, I'd argue that Server,
Desktop/Laptop, and Tablet OSes all have their place. I like Ubuntu for my
Server, OS X for my Laptop, and IOS for my Tablet.

But, nothing like a new adventure - and it sounds like he'll keep working on
Upstart - so best of Luck!

~~~
igravious
Yeah, and it's funny how Android is never called Android Linux or God forbid
GNU/Linux/Android and you know somehow Android _seems_ qualitatively different
from Linux but it's not! Just re-skinned; although it is a heck of a re-
skinning.

I'm going to pop 10.10 the most Maverick of Meerkats onto my Macbook in a
couple of days to see how well it plays with the hardware. I've dual-booted
Windows and Linux countless times but Mac hardware seems trickier by the looks
of it - they've got this EFI thing (is it?) and not the BIOS yer granma knows
and loves so it'll be a chain of new tech for me until I get them OSX and
10.10 working side by side. (Funny, all the tens.)

Yeah, Upstart is a good attack at an old problem.

~~~
wmf
I wouldn't call Android a "re-skinning"; it uses no traditional GNU userland,
no X11, nothing from GNOME or KDE, etc.

~~~
igravious
Hey, I did say one heck of a re-skinning :) There's no GNU userland? I find
that hard to believe ... Care to expand? So you mean I can't grumble (all
Stallmanesque-like) when my Mom doesn't say GNU/Android? _grumble_ _grumble_
_grumble_

~~~
blasdel
As far as I know the only pieces of GPLed software in AOSP are the Linux
kernel and the userland half of the bluetooth stack. Neither have any
copyright assigned to the FSF or any relation to GNU. All the Google-authored
userland code is under the Apache license.

------
cmsj
Best of luck Scott :)

